# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  rechtschreibung

## frank_rt

gibt es in der thaisprache eine gültige rechtschreibung.
mir viel das gerade auf weil unser viertel wein seine neue frucht benannt hat. Marakiinok danach habe ich gegoogelt. aber erst nachdem ich ein i entfernt habe also Marakinok fand ich hinweise auf diese frucht.
mir fiel das schon häufiger auf. das Khaotalo zum beispiel mal mit h mal ohne h und zusammen bzw getrennt Khao talo geschrieben worde.
auch bei verschiedenen anderen wörter habe ich unterschiede in der schreibweise gesehen.

----------


## wein4tler

In Thai-Schrift würde es ziemlich eindeutig sein, aber die Lautschrift ist halt eine Problem. Die Engländer schreiben sie wie sie es für sinnvoll halten, in Deutsch ist es wieder anders und für mich als Österreicher  habe ich meine eigene Lautschrift. Ich denke es gibt für Deutsch eine festgelegte Lautschrift.
มะระขี้นก hier auf Thai, von der Aussprache sind die A kurz zu sprechen, das I wird hoch und lang gesprochen, deshalb für mich ii,
bei นก wird zwischen n und k ein O eingesetzt, damit zu nok, dem Vogel.

----------


## frank_rt

danke für die erklärung  ::

----------

